# Indiana Jones Trailer is now out!



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's all over the web. I found it at themovieblog.com. 

Looks great!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It does look like it will be good. 
A sneak peek trailer just popped up a few minutes ago at the following link too.
http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/indianajones.html?showVideo=1


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Just watched it,I can't wait to see it !!!I grew up on Star Wars and Indiana Jones,when I was a kid my mother would take us to the movies to watch them over and over and over again,she liked them as much as me and my brothers.I think my mother took us to see Star Wars at least six times,those were the days,good times good times....


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

What are the chances this will hit Xbox Live? It would be nice to see in HD and 5.1


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

So now that blu-ray has won, can we now get Indiana Jones in HD?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Paramount is still exclusive to HD DVD.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Paramount is still exclusive to HD DVD.


Not for long....


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Paramount is still exclusive to HD DVD.


But George Lucas & Steven Spielberg are notoriously against HD DVD -- or more accurately, betting on one format over the other. They were slow to adopt DVD, IIRC.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Going back to topic, saw the trailer in the theatre yesterday. Very cool positioning retrospective start immediately drawing us right back into that mythos. I wonder if I can order my tickets yet... 

Woohoo!
Tom


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Downloaded the 1080p version last night. Watched it. Grabbed Mrs. Pinion and had her watch it. 

We're both very interested in seeing this flick in May. :grin:


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

It debuted in HD on Good Morning America on 2/14. I rewound it 3 times! Looks great. I love the circular/retracting staircase. Can't wait till May!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Gol-blast it, I'm sorry I missed that.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Can't wait for it. Saw the new National Treasure over the weekend - reminded me a lot of the old Indiana Jones movies but somehow just not as good.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> Can't wait for it. Saw the new National Treasure over the weekend - reminded me a lot of the old Indiana Jones movies but somehow just not as good.


Please, there's no comparison.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

eeek! Sorry. I _meant_ to say "That stupid National Treasure movie tried to rip off the old Indy films but didn't come close." :lol:


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

'Indiana Jones' trailer a hit -- everywhere.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/Movies/03/03/film.indianajonestrailer.ap/index.html


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey, I enjoy both the National Treasure and Indiana Jones movies.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://movies.yahoo.com/slideshows/generic/indianajonesandthekingdomofthecrystalskull.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20080516/121095996000.html


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

good to see karen allen back in this one


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm looking forward to it. The early reviews are positive... maybe this one won't satisfy your 19 years of waiting but it should be a very satisfying film. 

I agree, it's nice to see Karen Allen.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I couldn't help myself....










:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Seems to me the very full-length trailer is out, runs about 2hrs 15-ish. But you gotta pay for this one. (Six of us are going at 5:30 our time.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll be seeing it on Saturday, most likely. I've got ....something... I need to do tonight.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

so i am going to go see it tonight, i am very excited. Hope i enjoy it


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It looks like Screen #1 (Indy and Iron Man) at the local Drive-In theater will be getting plenty of business this weekend.We will be there sometime over the weekend. 

http://www.themoonlitedrivein.com/

If you check that link out,look for the "Now Showing" link in the left column on the page.


----------

